# Enhance the "View Upcoming Episodes" list with easy recording



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

From the "View Upcoming Episodes" list, I like to selectively tell the Tivo to record certain episodes of a program. I use this for those shows that may be syndicated on several channels I get, but I'd prefer to follow it on one (think Scrubs now on Comedy Central, FOX in NY (regular and HD) and new episodes on NBC (regular and HD). Some I want, some I don't, and it's not sufficient to tell it to just record first run.

"View Upcoming Episodes" is a great way to navigate through this, and I wish the option showed itself whenever I select a show, and not just under "Season Pass / Other Options". Since I find the ones I want a relatively burdensome process - select the episode, go into the menu, select record, go back - I'd like it made easier to record just the episodes I want, and that would be having empty check boxes that would be checked with Select as I move through the VUE list. That's the same way the "Copy Programs to DVD" menu works, which I think works great.


----------

